# Looking for a song



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

If anyone knows of any independant bands that are looking for some exposure, I work at CBC's HNIC and I'm looking for a song to use as the opening for the Detroit/Toronto alumni game on Dec 31. I can get them some cash as well as national exposure for the song. If anyone knows or has a band and you think you have a song that might work then let me know


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

PM sent...


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I got the PM. Sure send it along to my email [email protected] and I'll let you know


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

http://brantpethick.com/music

I'm not too sure in what context you're looking for (upbeat, mellow or inspirational) but this web page has a few clips of each. Preference would be from the most recent material but it's all fair game... PM me if this sparks any interest ! In which case I can then send full versions. Tks !


----------

